# Certain pair of headphones not working on iTouch 4G



## MilkAndCookies (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi, my fourth generation iPod touch isn't playing music through one specific pair of headphones. I have tried other headphones and they work, and the pair troubling me works with other devices. Is there any way I can fix this?


----------

